# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  voix d'outre tombe

## Ty

What is a voix d'outre tombe?  Very serious or grave or quiet or something...

----------


## Ty

::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   
ne parle francais pas

----------


## Spiderkat

If you're talking about somone's voice then you could say the voice sounds sepulchral/hollow. But if you're talking about the expressions "une voix d'outre-tombe" itself then it would mean a dead person who's speaking.  
I hope it'll help you.

----------


## Wowik

> What is a voix d'outre tombe?  Very serious or grave or quiet or something...

 Загробный голос. Голос с того света.

----------

